# Whats my creaking noise? Trek 2.1 compact



## bwo1525 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just got new Trek 2.1 compact. Been on a couple of rides this season and starting to notice a clicking/creaking sound when i push a little harder during climbing. Noise is coming from the pedals/sprocket. Any idea what might be going on? thanks.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate to tell you this but, it could be a great many things.

On my aluminum frame (actually a Gary Fisher but I'm sure this will apply), clicking while climbing or standing as you describe has at various times been cured by:

* taking out the bottom bracket, greasing threads, putting back in,
* taking off the fork and greasing contacts between steer tube and headset bearings
* greasing the points where the cables connect or contact the cable guides, basically greasing the ferrules or little plastic parts that terminate the cable housing,
* greasing between the crossed spokes on the rear wheel,

I've also read of people curing the clicking by greasing the drop outs where the axle contacts the fork or rear drop out, greasing the seat rails, and a couple more. 

I've got one now that I've just decided to ignore because I can't keep up with greasing all the above mentioned. 

The aluminum does carry the sound like a trumpet so it's hard to figure out where it's coming from.


----------



## bwo1525 (Apr 13, 2011)

Being that I'm new to the sport, i'm not sure what these noise mean. are creaking noises like that just an annoyance that can be put up with or are they predictors for things breaking?


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Most likely it's just an annoyance. 

The 2.1 has a carbon leg fork, and that part needs to be paid attention to for any sign of cracks or strange noises. Depending on where you bought it, you should be due for a 100 miles tune up pretty soon. I'd go ahead and take it in and mention the noise to the bike shop. One of the benefits of buying a Trek which has such a strong relationship with dealers (some say too strong or overbearing) is that your dealer will most likely have a lot of experience with Trek bikes. 

By the way, my Fisher Arc Pro is basically a 2.1 in tube design and components with the 105 group and all. I still love that bike even compared to my 2010 Madone. I think you're going to be very pleased with your purchase both short and long term. 

But as to the sounds and safety overall, I took my Arc Pro in to the shop innumerable times and later my Madone another number of times for every creak and tick. I think that's a process you have to go through. Most of the ticks and creaks are because of the little things I mentioned. But there is always the chance that it's a carbon failure waiting to happen and when they do happen they happen all or nothing. It took me some time to develop confidence in my carbon fork, and later in my almost all carbon Madone, but so far no whammys. Still, I'd bring it in before your next ride, let the dealer take a look.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

First thing to check: Make sure the skewers are tight. Then try a little grease on the dropouts (and make sure the skewers are tight). This should always be the first thing you try before taking it to a shop for a 'creak hunt'.


----------



## andirocks (Mar 24, 2007)

If you are climbing in a seated position it may be your seat creaking. Try putting a couple drops of lube where the seat post clamps on the seat rails.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

okiefo said:


> First thing to check: Make sure the skewers are tight. This should always be the first thing you try before taking it to a shop for a 'creak hunt'.


+1... A creak in my aluminum 1200 was driving me crazy, I took apart the crank, steering and it turned out to be a loose front skewer. After creaking for many months, I can't believe how quiet it is now.


----------

